# P0328 P0456



## bowl3001999 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi, my hubby drives a 2003 Nissan Frontier. The SES light came on the other day, and the dealership said to try and re-tighten the gas cap. So, he did that, and meanwhile I took it to Autozone and they looked up the codes (above) and reset it. The light came on the next day. Took it to the dealership yesterday for their "27 point inspection" and they said the canister and v/c value needs to be replaced. They reset the code yesterday, but the light has not come on today. Just wanna make sure we should replace these things, of course it's not cheap, but we did have to "pre-order" the parts (which I've never heard of).

Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

P0328 = knock sensor
P0456 = evap (emissions) system, which could be something as simple as a gas cap, or as expensive as a evap. canister... sounds like a leak in the system.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

I would not rush into replacing things. The P0456 code indicates a leak in the fuel system evaporative control system. That is why they said to try and retighten the gas cap. First thing I'd do is inspect the cap for obvious damage and any dirt/corrosion where it tightens down. The good news is this failure has essentially no effect on vehicle operation.

How long did they spend with the vehicle for the "27 point inspection"? If it was your typical 15 minute freebie they did not perform a thorough inspection. If you or your hubby are somewhat automotively inclined you'll need to get under the truck and under the hood and inspect the evaporative lines and parts for damage (cracked or loose hoses, rubbed through holes) and loose connections (tighten any screw type clamps you find). 

Nissan has a Service Bulletin for this code. Ask about NTB09-020a. You can possibly get in online at Nissan Forums: Nissan Forum. It has a troubleshooting flowchart. I'd ask Nissan if they did any diagnostics per the flowchart or are they changing parts in the blind?

I'm guessing you have a V6 engine. The P0328 knock sensor code is common on these vehicles. I'd ignore it for now.

Steve


----------



## bowl3001999 (Sep 26, 2006)

azrocketman said:


> How long did they spend with the vehicle for the "27 point inspection"? If it was your typical 15 minute freebie they did not perform a thorough inspection. If you or your hubby are somewhat automotively inclined you'll need to get under the truck and under the hood and inspect the evaporative lines and parts for damage (cracked or loose hoses, rubbed through holes) and loose connections (tighten any screw type clamps you find).
> 
> Nissan has a Service Bulletin for this code. Ask about NTB09-020a. You can possibly get in online at Nissan Forums: Nissan Forum. It has a troubleshooting flowchart. I'd ask Nissan if they did any diagnostics per the flowchart or are they changing parts in the blind?
> 
> I'm guessing you have a V6 engine. The P0328 knock sensor code is common on these vehicles. I'd ignore it for now.Steve


They took about 45 minutes...and they charge $89.99 for that. Hubby is a little mechanically inclined, but not too much, LOL. 

That bulletin is for the Sentra (at least that is what came up when I googled it)???

Yes, he has a V6 engine.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

bowl3001999 said:


> They took about 45 minutes...and they charge $89.99 for that. Hubby is a little mechanically inclined, but not too much, LOL.
> 
> That bulletin is for the Sentra (at least that is what came up when I googled it)???
> 
> Yes, he has a V6 engine.


The bulletin is for 1998 and later Nissan vehicles.

Steve


----------



## bowl3001999 (Sep 26, 2006)

Steve, all I can find is one about the air bags? I can't find a SB with an A on the end.

Bulletin Number: SB-NTB-09-020 
NISSAN: ON SOME MODEL YEAR 2007-2008 SENTRA VEHICLES ONE OR BOTH OF THE SIDE CURTAIN AIR BAGS MAY HAVE BEEN INCORRECTLY POSITIONED DURING VEHICLE ASSEMBLY. DEALERS ARE REQUESTED TO INSPECT AND, IF APPROPRIATE, REPOSITION THE AIR BAGS.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

This is the path I followed:

Go to "n issanhelp.com" (My space is intentional to keep this system from just putting the link in place. Remove the space to get to the site)
Select "KNOWLEDGEBASE" and then "SERVICE BULLETINS" from the pull down menu
Select "FRONTIER/TRUCK" from Categories
Select "2003 FRONTIER"
NTB09-020a is the third enty on the first page of bulletins (specifically Knowledgebase - 2003 Frontier - Nissanhelp.com Forums)

Steve


----------



## bowl3001999 (Sep 26, 2006)

azrocketman said:


> This is the path I followed:
> 
> Go to "n issanhelp.com" (My space is intentional to keep this system from just putting the link in place. Remove the space to get to the site)
> Select "KNOWLEDGEBASE" and then "SERVICE BULLETINS" from the pull down menu
> ...


Ok, thank you!


----------

